# Ramshorn Snail Care



## leder_of_natara

In chat I was told that I could have 5 ramshorn snails in a 1gl tank. I have an idea of how to take care of them, but I need to run some stuff by you guys first, and I also have some questions.

1. I feed them algae wafers and lettuce, right?

2. People have told me that they reproduce like crazy. When this happens, can I feed the babies to my goldfish?

3. Will they be okay if in the 1gl tank I have sand as a substrate and some Java moss?

4. Will they eat the Java moss, and any other plants I might put in the tank?

5. Can there be more than 5 ramshorn snails in a 1gl tank?

6. What should the water temperature and pH be?

7. How big will they grow to be?

Well, I think that's it!  Thank you for any help I get!


----------



## MyraVan

For much info, check out

http://www.snailshop.ashopcommerce.co.uk/p/287798/unusual-red-ramshorn-snail-.html

For some specific answers:

2. I don't know if your goldfish will eat them. Try it, if they like them, then this is a good way to get rid of the babies.

3. As long as your pH is at least 7, they should be fine. Do you have a filter? If not, you'll have to do regular water changes as snails like any other aquatic produce waste.

4. As long as these are planorbids like in the link, they won't eat plants.

5. You will soon have more than 5! The link I pointed you to says "one snail in 2.5gallons" but this is bogus, that's for an apple snail which is alot bigger than a ramshorn. I don't know the max, but keep an eye on water parameters, and if they start to go wrong you'll know for sure you have too many.

7. I think that the size depends on color. The red ones I've seen have always been less than 3/4", but the brown ones up to 1".


----------



## leder_of_natara

MyraVan said:


> 4. As long as these are *planorbids like in the link*, they won't eat plants.
> 
> 5. You will soon have more than 5! The link I pointed you to says "one snail in 2.5gallons" but this is bogus, that's for an apple snail which is alot bigger than a ramshorn. I don't know the max, but keep an eye on *water parameters*, and if they start to go wrong you'll know for sure you have too many.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay cool, thanks for your help!  But being kinda a newb, I have to ask, what did you mean when you said "planorbids like in the link", and "water parameters"?
Click to expand...


----------



## MyraVan

Click on the snailshop link; it's info about a type of snail whose scientific name is Planorbis corneus. Snails in this family are called planorbids. There's another type of snail that is also called a ramshorn, that is this one
http://www.snailshop.ashopcommerce.co.uk/p/286772/giant-striped-apple-snail-marisa-cornuarietis.html
And that snail will eat aquarium plants, and is also MUCH larger than the planorbids.

By water parameters I mean ammonia & nitrite.


----------



## flamingo

Put them in the tank with water and a small filter, change part of the water once a month, feed them a few algae wafers, and that's about all you need to do. They don't reproduce as fast as other snails do, but you'll get quite a few when they establish themselves. And no, they won't eat your plants.


----------



## leder_of_natara

Okay, thanks for you twos help!


----------

